# Am I wasting my time? (CF vision req.)



## Emilio (26 May 2013)

I know this question has been posted many times, but I am still unclear on the vision requirements needed to join the CF (specifically the infantry reserves). So i will keep this as short as possible. 

- what is the exact procedure the CF uses in testing your vision, I know they use a letter chart but what letters are on it and how far do you stand away?
- if I fail the vision test, most likely with a v4 is that it? do I not qualify for combat training of any kind.
- do contact lenses or glasses help my vision grading in any way? If I were to be graded with a v4 with them off would having them on qualify me for a combat trade?
- is their any tests at home which can give me a general idea of what my vision grading would be?

Thank you and forgive me for posting this topic again, I still feel some anxiety when it comes to my vision. Since i exceed at all the other requirements it would be a complete waste of time trying to joining a combat trade when I'm screwed from the beginning.


----------



## MikeL (26 May 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> - what is the exact procedure the CF uses in testing your vision, I know they use a letter chart but what letters are on it and how far do you stand away?



The letters are in Cyrillic,  and you stand 20 feet away on one foot holding a banana.

Stand on a line at X distance(20ft?) from the wall with the eye chart on it, and read off the letters you can see.  The letters on it,  are the ones found in the alphabet.  You cover up one eye,  and read with the other,  then cover the other eye and read the chart again. It's the standard eye test chart you see at your Optometrist's office.  Plus colour vision test booklet.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-A-eng.asp  On this page,  you can see the different vision categories.



			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> - if I fail the vision test, most likely with a v4 is that it? do I not qualify for combat training of any kind.



If you get V4,  you will not be able to join the Combat Arms and some other trades.  With V4 vision,  you can still do "combat training" such as BMQ-Land,  ranges, etc.  If you get V5 you are not eligible to join the CF AFAIK.



			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> - do contact lenses or glasses help my vision grading in any way? If I were to be graded with a v4 with them off would having them on qualify me for a combat trade?



If you are V4 without glasses/contacts your med category for vision is V4,  doesn't matter if you wear glasses/contacts everyday.



			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> - is their any tests at home which can give me a general idea of what my vision grading would be?



I wouldn't worry too much about it,  just do the test at the CFRC and they will tell you what you are.  Deal with the outcome at the time,  no sense worrying/over thinking about it until that time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> I know this question has been posted many times, but I am still unclear on the vision requirements needed to join the CF (specifically the infantry reserves). So i will keep this as short as possible.
> 
> - what is the exact procedure the CF uses in testing your vision, I know they use a letter chart but what letters are on it and how far do you stand away?
> - if I fail the vision test, most likely with a v4 is that it? do I not qualify for combat training of any kind.
> ...



Some light reading:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/default-eng.asp

Once you go thru that, most of your questions should be answered.  Its better to read/understand yourself rather than asking for fragmented pieces of info IMO.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (26 May 2013)

If you currently wear glasses, you should have an idea of your prescription. See this link for estimate prescription to vision category.

Other links of interests:
Medical Standards (CFP 154)
Minimum Medical Standards for
Officers/Non-Commissioned

The links above will also explain the standard for both corrected (with glasses/contacts) and uncorrected (without glasses/contacts) vision. If you're V1, you meet the requirements for trades with V1-4. If you're V4, you only meet requirements for V4 trades.

You may consider eye surgery to improve your vision. Though I'm not sure if that's acceptable for all trades.


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> I know this question has been posted many times, but I am still unclear on the vision requirements needed to join the CF (specifically the infantry reserves).



These may help.

Medical - Vision Questions  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/432.0.html
15 pages.

Vision Category and Acuity
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0

what trades in the canadian forces have a v4 vision?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106478.0


----------



## Motard (27 May 2013)

If you fail the vision standard and you really want to go combat arms, consider corrective laser eye surgery.


----------



## Emilio (30 May 2013)

Thank you all for your help, im probably obsessing over it too 
much and will just have to see how it goes. :warstory:


----------



## brianl1734 (2 Jun 2013)

I honestly don't know what V4 is so can someone please explain what V4 vision is? I currently have -2.5 in both of my eyes... Does that still qualify for Infantry officer or do I need laser eye surgery?


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Jun 2013)

If you had bothered to follow any of the links above, you would have found your answer.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jun 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> If you had bothered to follow any of the links above, you would have found your answer.




 ;D


And not wasted our time.


----------

